# Greased Lighting - Showroom Shine



## rob_wilson1 (Apr 25, 2010)

Hi,

I have used this a few times, but ive now got into using other products however i do have 1 full bottle and 2 more than half filled bottles if anyone wanted to try them out.


Let me know if interested fom more details


----------



## patonbmw (Nov 23, 2008)

Personal Sales section will get more interested mate


----------

